# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: چند ریختی در جاوا

## ghola1364

سلام 
خسته نباشید
من می خوام جاوا رو یاد بگیرم ولی تو دو تا مبحث گیج شدم لطفا کمک کنید

چند ریختی چیست (polymorphism)
فرق بین provide and property 

ممنون

----------


## codelover

چند ریختی یعنی اینکه مثلا با یه اسم متد و با پارامتر هایه متفاوت کارهایه متفاوت انجام بدی مثل این:
sum(string f1,string f2);
sum(int f1,int f2);
توجه بکن که مقدار خروجی فرقی نداره بخاطر همین هم بالا ننوشتمش
provide رو که تا حالا نشنیدم (معنیش که میشه تولید کردن)
property هم همون مشخصه هستش یه چیزی تو مایه هایه فیلد اما برای کلاس

----------

